# Cryptogram Game



## Confusticated (Apr 12, 2003)

A cryptogram is a phrase written out in code, where each letter is represented by another. 

So if Y is code for A, then Y will be in place of A throughout the phrase.

This phrase is found in The Silmarillion:

'MGX, Q SWQSUW QA ZGW EQURQH,' GW

YHJNR, 'MGX KGQCUR MW UQEDWH KWHBW

ZGW LWPUQCK BPUPH, MGQ YPEEQZ OWWS

CK EQH WBWE ZGWJH QME HWPUT KWYCHW

AHQT ZGWJH WEWTX?...

Clue: a Noldo speaks


----------



## Beleg (Apr 12, 2003)

How do we know that which "cryptic symbol" is for which Alphabet of English. Like "Cryptic Q" can be for any Alphabet of the English letter. How do we know that which symbol is for which alphabet or how can we find that out?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 12, 2003)

G = H
W&N = E
Z = T
M = W
E = N
Q = O
U = L
R = D
H = R
X = Y
T = M
S = P
A = F
Z = T
J = I
Y = C
P = A
U = L
B = V
O = K
K = S
C = U
L = J
D = G
H = R


'why, o people of the noldor,' he
cried, 'why should we longer serve
the jealous valar, who cannot keep
us nor even their own realm secure
from their enemy?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 12, 2003)

OK, next one (From the Sil)


JSP WMG LIQBG IZ QDNHJWJY KJQP WI JNDG: "WMX IZZGY Q 

JBBGTWGP GHGS JK QW VJK RJPG. PIKW WMIN SIW KGG WMJW 

WMGKG WMQSLK SIV MJHG J DQZG IZ WMGQY IVS JSP KTGJO 

VQWM WMGQY IVS HIQBGK? GDKG WMGX VINDP SIW MJHG 

ZDQSBMGP ZYIR WMX ADIV, SIY ZYIR JSX BIRRJSP IZ WMX VQDD."

Clue: Dwarves


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

No, they are in the correct order.
It is an exact quote out of my copy of the Sil.

And it concerns me that you figured it out so quickly, yet didn't post the answer....


----------



## Aulë (Apr 13, 2003)

Oh yes, the SIV MJHG was mixed up. But the SIW MJHG was not...

Sorry, my bad.



> Concerns you, why?
> I didn't give the answer because I didn't have time to make another one.


Yes, I say stupid things sometimes...Just ignore me when I do. 

And your answer was _almost_ correct (spelt 'their' wrong once) but I'm not picky, so you're up.


----------

